# Project 2000 - electric steps for the big boys



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

There is little choice in electric steps for large European MHs. It is either down to Omnistor or Project 2000. The former does not allow body trim to be attached to complete the bodywork of a coachbuilt MH -so that it doesn't look like you lost your front teeth with the huge gap in bodywork in the side of the van. The latter is well known for shearing its drive pin, so no steps http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_redface.gif. This is a problem when the wife is only 5 foot nothing and the children are smaller. " A huge leap for mankind" has no comparison in trying to get aboard.

Anyway my steps decided to grind the shear pin into many pieces in the South of France last August. I managed to strap up the steps to save killing pedestrians on the way. I wish I had packed a rope ladder as a spare to get in and out.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_razz.gif We were heading home via Germany so phoned the factory explaining our problem. We arrived at the appointed time and sure enough a new complete step was laid out ready to be fitted. ( typical German efficiency). We left a few hours later being told that it only needed a new motor and gearbox.

At the first stop for lunch on the way home the electric step decided to have a mind of its own. Another display of aggression towards pedestrians, somewhat similar to Boadacia's chariot. On return to the factory they fitted new electrics and it seemed to behave. We left for the UK, but I noticed that the new electrics had been modified and required no electric switches on the steps to switch off the power supply when open or closed.

During the winter lay up, I was horified to hear a loud snap as I opened the door one day, with a following grinding as the motor kept running. Being outside the vehicle it took me a few minutes to locate the relevant fuse to stop the destruction. Why are fuses always located under many layers of cushions, cupboards etc. If I was not fluent in German it would have taken longer as the german only labels were for about 25 fuses!

Without a dealer in the UK for Project 2000 steps I emailed the factory. (this submission applies to Carthago and Concorde owners as well). By return they suggested that I return the steps as they felt the factory had not carries out the repairs satisfactorily.

I managed to undo the four holding bolts, disconnect the pcb wiring and drop the steps to remove them, but I could bot remove the coach built panel. It was securely riveted and stuck together. So I popped to IKEA and got their largest storage box, the steps just fitted by a whisker. I then trawled the internet for a carrier. I tried the first division first , UPS, ANC etc, but the price was over £220. I then looked at the cheapest which was £80 including insurance. When they came to collect, it was collected by UPS - I didn't ask!

The following week Project 2000 offered to repair and return the steps for free. They also offered me completely new steps at a special price of £230 including carriage. They were fairly indicative that I should chose this option. With the problems we had endured I had even considered spare steps as the step ladder was difficult to lift in and out especially in the rain.

In the end I opted for the latter and the steps arrived back within 3 days on a pallet beautifully wrapped and protected. My vans body trim had been attached. They returned my old motor and gearbox which tested OK and supplied a spare pcb electrical unit and spare shear pins.

On refitting the steps I noticed they had been considerably modified. I went to the Dusseldorf show last August and even that design had been changed. Now an on/off switch has been put back into the circuit to stop over run andthus preventing the assembly being ground up when there is a problem. The shear pin has been modified to increase the shear strength.

I 'm glad I chose to buy new steps now and cannot fault the service I received from Project 2000 in Italy.

As a postscript I was looking to buy a new Carthago at the NEC show last month. At the show was a Cartago Director from Germany. When I mentioned the problem with the steps, he was very dismisssive and said " yes, they shear pins, it has been a problem for our customers, but there is no competitor in the Coach built market". I noticed that their latest models were 2 generations behind with design. So should you suffer this problem, I hope my tale helps.

This information I know is only relevant to a small minority of owners. I hope it may be useful to them and trust it will not attract the banter that this forum sometimes sinks into. After all, the forum should support all MH'ers.

Gover


----------



## RobertH (Aug 28, 2008)

*Project 2000 e-mail address*

As you e-mailed them, you obviously have their e-mail address! Please could you give it to me. My manual is 15 years old so has no e-mail address. Thanks.


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*Project 2000 Steps*

Fitted mine to replace cast iron one destroyed by boy racer impact, never a problem yet?


----------

